# Need WIDE Turf Tires on a small to medium Yanmar or JD?



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

All the credit goes to Bob Koerber from n4bk.com

Bob had a nice YM1500 and 20 acres to mow. The Ag tires were not the ideal tires to use, but turf tires are. Bob came up with a plan. In his own words from his blog and the re-found pixs.


Here are the new rear tires Goodyear 36X13.5X15 Terra Turf tires mounted on JD rims. I have two pieces of 7.5inch diameter stock on order so I can machine some adapters on the milling machine as the bolt pattern is 6X6 on the rims and 6X5.5 on the rear hubs.









Here is a view showing the difference between the stock tires and the new ones. There is actually only about 1 inch difference in diameter.









Another comparison view. The overall width of the new tires is 15 inches. Bought the tires (brand new) and mounted on nicely repainted rims off e-bay for 272.00 total including shipping!









Here are the adapters prior to being tapped for 1/2-20 bolts. They were made from 7.5 inch diameter 6061-T6 aluminum that was cut to 1-1/2 inches thick. I got the stock from Speedy Metals. Although I have a milling machine, I don't have a rotary table so the 4" diameter center cutout would have taken several hours of work. I called a local machine shop and they cut the center out and faced the pieces for 20.00 total. The 6 inch pattern for the JD rims is tapped on one side and the 5.5 inch pattern is tapped on the other. I'll show you why next.










I found the bolts went through the existing holes from the rear perfectly saving me the trouble of having to mill out 12 holes to recess the bolts if I had to use the stock Yanmar bolts.









Here a shot after I torqued the plate down. I used Noalox anti-sieze on all the hardware prior to screwing the bolts in.









His old blog also talks about the next step, fender spacers. Thus, he's able to use a real full size tractor seat and have much more room in the open cab area. BUT, he couldn't find the pixs anymore. 

Bob has since sold his YM1500 to a good friend a few years back.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Noticed back in March 2011 Zetor here did Turf tires with a kit from Hoye. Not sure if it does the same here or not. hmmmm


----------

